# rain



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

will this blasted bad weather ever stop???

i can't get cleaning the car and its driving me nuts


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

its a nightmare here, im cleaning an integra and even tho i have a garage i need to get it outside to inspect- everytime i put it outside its sunny then its raining within 5minutes!! Grrr


----------



## NUM NUTZ (Jun 19, 2008)

it never stops raining in Ireland!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea its driving me mad, looks like a nice day, wash the car then as soon as you've finished drying it off the clouds turn grey and it pi**es down!!.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

its nice and sunny here in herts


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

It's allright sweet- when the rain stops, I'll let you have my car to play with also to air your frustrations....


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

only if you look the other way when my rotary polisher arrives


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no rain here all day its a wee suntrap!


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

lol lucky for some


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

well tried to get the car cleaned today again.. was half way around they car sponging away when it chucked it down..

decided to carry on regardless, just to get the road dirt of it.. you should have seen the looks i was getting slopping suds over the car in the rain lol.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

More rain on the way! Just found this radar image:









I am in the dry bit in the SE but not for much longer!


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

oh NI looks like it might actually be dry for the weekend


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Heres hoping it is dry cause my new car is at the dealers!!!


----------

